# Algumas dúvidas na instalação

## SkyRed

Bom dia,

Sou novo no forum, eu tenho algumas dúvidas em relação ao stage e a configuração do make.config. As questões são elas:

1. É necessario baixar o stage4.tar.bz2? (No caso eu baixei e descompactei o stage3.tar.xz)

2. Na wiki, na configuração do make.conf diz que existe no dirétorio  /mnt/gentoo/portage/  tem o arquivo make.conf.exemple, fui vereficar pórem não tem o arquivo.

3. Em relação a configuração do make.conf, caso siga o exemplo da wiki, já é suficiente para instalar os pacotes? Caso não seja tem com demostrar um exemplo simples? Depois da instalação estudo melhor o make.conf ainda não compreendi muito bem, mas estarei lendo a wiki para mais informação.

Bom é isso, agradeço pela ajuda...

----------

## ianmoone

Resolveu as suas dúvidas? Ainda precisa de ajuda?

----------

